# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Health emergency, DoD, EUAs, forced vaccines and quarantine

## Firestarter

Was I wrong to think that FEMA was in control of the USA after the US president declares a national “health emergency”? It looks like the US army (Department of Defense) is really in control!
Maybe I’m not the only one to have concerns that the US army won’t act in the best interest of our health?!?


Following the national “health emergency”, the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) can declare emergency use authorization (EUA), which in turn can be used by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to “warp speed” diagnostics, treatments, and vaccines.

FDA has earlier issued EUAs for convalescent plasma and hydroxychloroquine as COVID-19 treatments.

An EUA could for example be used for the (untested) vaccine to be administered to a specific population (which should make everybody concerned over discrimination). I can guarantee you that the (families of) billionaires won’t be forced to be poisoned with experimental coronavirus vaccines.
The EUA would make vaccine makers immune from liability for the adverse health effects of the vaccines.

See the following excerpt:



> Section 564 of the FD&C Act, authorizes the HHS Secretary to declare an emergency justifying the emergency use authorization (EUA) of medical countermeasures (MCMs) during public health emergencies. When an EUA is declared, the FDA Commissioner can allow either (a) the use of an unapproved medical product (e.g., drug, vaccine, or diagnostic device) or (b) the unapproved use of an approved medical product during an emergency to diagnose, treat, or prevent a serious or life-threatening disease or condition caused by a chemical, biological, radiological, or nuclear (CBRN) agent. For example, during the 2009 H1N1 influenza pandemic, the FDA approved the emergency use of antivirals for certain patients and health care settings.


 https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-res...g-pandemic.htm


At the following link is the September 2006 law that was amended on 13 March 2013 (that wouldn’t by chance be anything numeric 3/13/13?).
The army can forcibly quarantine groups “Quarantine Assistance to U.S. Civil Authorities”.
The US army can even fight the “pandemic” outside the USA.

The following shows that there are no limits to what the US army is entitled to impose (implement) on the population (including forced vaccinations):



> All HHS-, DOD-, and VA-funded hospitals and health facilities shall develop, test, and be prepared to implement infection control campaigns for pandemic influenza, within 3 months. Measure of performance: guidance materials on infection control developed and disseminated on www.pandemicflu.gov and through other channels.


 https://www.beaufort.marines.mil/Por...licRelease.pdf

----------


## PAF

//

----------


## Firestarter

An organizational chart of the $10 billion Operation Warp Speed, shows that the operation is led by mostly military personnel.
Roughly 60 military officials (including 4 generals) are leaders of Operation Warp Speed. Only 29 of the roughly 90 leaders aren’t employed by the Department of Defense (most of these work for the Department of Health and Human Services and its subagencies).


The leadership team of Operation Warp Speed includes hardly any civilian scientists. The majority of the actual scientists working on Operation Warp Speed are from the same companies that develop the vaccines.
We wouldn’t want “independent” scientists to develop a vaccine, right, let’s leave our “health care” to the military and big pharma - right!

HHS’ deputy chief of staff for policy Paul Mango explained that there really is no “need” to conduct “any science”: 


> There’s really not a need for anyone to place scores of scientists inside HHS or DOD to get this done. Quite honestly, we are not conducting any science whatsoever inside the government to support Operation Warp Speed, none.


 https://www.statnews.com/2020/09/28/...y-involvement/

----------


## Firestarter

Not only in the US the army is involved in making sure we get poisoned with the experimental COVID-19 vaccines (as per definition, this won´t protect against this year´s new coronavirus strain).

British Secretary of State for Health and Social Care Matt Hancock said the UK government is “_working as hard as we can_” on a Covid-19 vaccine, and that the “_armed services_” will be “_making the rollout happen_”.
Hancock said  the NHS contact-tracing app will also be used.

British MP Tobias Ellwood argued that the army should distribute the vaccine and hand out “vaccine certificates” as a prerequisite for international travel. He also recommended a “national database” tracking those not vaccinated.

Britain’s vaccine task force chair Kate Bingham said that people could refuse the vaccines; and: 


> There's going to be no vaccination of people under 18. It's an adult-only vaccine, for people over 50, focusing on health workers and care home workers and the vulnerable.


 https://www.rt.com/uk/502538-matt-ha...itary-vaccine/

----------


## Firestarter

For some reason it hasn’t gotten much publicity that 60% of US government’s Operation Warp Speed funding (some $6 billion of the $10 billion budget) has been kept secret, by using the secretive defence contractor South Carolina–based Advanced Technology International (ATI) instead of awarding contracts directly to the vaccine manufacturers. This means amongst others that probably the contracts awarded under Operation Warp Speed won’t be made public. 

This has apparently been done to “bypass the regulatory oversight and transparency of traditional federal contracting mechanisms”. Of course this could mean that part of 10 billion dollar bonanza goes to other activities than vaccines.
It’s hard to think of a reason for this extreme secrecy by using a secretive contractor like ATI nor for the excessive role of the military in this “public health” operation.

In February 2017, ATI was bought by Analytic Services Inc. (ANSER), which was originally founded in the late 1950s as a spin-off of the notorious RAND Corporation.
ANSER plays a major role in government operations, particularly for Homeland Security, since Ruth David became its CEO in 1998.

Before becoming CEO of ANSER, David was deputy director for science and technology at the CIA.
Ruth David in that role would be instrumental in founding the CIA’s venture capital arm In-Q-Tel, which is responsible for founding major technology corporations like Google and Palantir.

The architect of the controversial April update to the PREP Act, HHS ASPR Robert Kadlec, plays a large role in awarding Operation Warp Speed contracts.
Kadlec is of course also tied to Emergent BioSolutions that gets part of the billions (how much?): http://thelastamericanvagabond.com/o...tracts-secret/
(https://archive.is/FbuWv)


There are lots of stories on AstraZeneca developing coronavirus vaccines. 
A lot less has been published on AstraZeneca’s partner in crime - Emergent BioSolutions.

Emergent BioSolutions also – in developing coronavirus vaccines – teamed with Novavax Inc that developed the technology to create the experimental DNA-altering vaccines.
AstraZeneca co-develops the vaccine with the University of Oxford and works with New York City’s Mount Sinai Health System and ImmunoTek Bio Centers to research, develop, conduct clinical trials, and manufacture the COVID-HIG vaccine.

Emergent BioSolutions was founded as BioPort (renamed to Emergent BioSolutions in 2004) on 5 September 1998 by its CEO until April 2012, Fuad El-Hibri (who is still the executive chairman of Emergent BioSolutions’ board of directors): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergent_BioSolutions


Fuad El-Hibri and his father, Ibrahim El-Hibri, became rich by selling anthrax vaccines at an exorbitant price to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, where he has numerous business connections.

In 2012, Fuad El-Hibri with co-founder Robert Kadlec founded East West Protection, which develops and delivers “integrated all-hazards preparedness and response systems for communities and sovereign nations”.

Immediately following 11 September 2001, Kadlec became special advisor to then-Secretary of Defense Donald Rumsfeld and his deputy Paul Wolfowitz.
In 2002, Kadlec became director for biodefense on the recently created Homeland Security Council, which he left in 2005.

More recently, Robert Kadlec was selected by President Donald as Assistant Secretary for Preparedness and Response (ASPR) for the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS).
For some reason Kadlec forgot to disclose his ties to East West Protection and El-Hibri and he has repeatedly lied to only have been involved in the founding of the firm: https://www.thelastamericanvagabond....robert-kadlec/
(https://archive.is/Q6wny)

----------


## Anti Globalist

$#@! mandatory vaccinations, $#@! quarantine, and $#@! everything that's happened the past 7 months.

----------


## Firestarter

> $#@! mandatory vaccinations, $#@! quarantine, and $#@! everything that's happened the past 7 months.


We don't even know much of what happened.
I think we (should) have the right to information!


Just like in the US, the UK uses a secretive group to keep all the things we should know about the response to the coronavirus “pandemic” hidden.
In May 2020, the Joint Biosecurity Centre (JBC) was especially founded in the UK to keep the government response to COVID-19 a secret.

It isn’t clear what the responsibilities of the JBC exactly are, or who controls it (I guess Queen Elizabeth) but it supposedly does “the surveillance of Covid-19 at a local level and consolidate the advice given to ministers”, and “advises on which countries should be added to or taken off the UK's quarantine list”.
Recommendations are reviewed and agreed upon by the 4 chief medical officers in the UK “nations “.

According to Professor John Drury:


> The JBC has been around for months now, but the public seem to know very little about them. Transparency is a key principle of scientific research, and it should be applied to the JBC. When you are seen to be open about the advice you are giving, people are more likely to listen and take action.


 https://archive.is/TFum5

----------


## Firestarter

Bruce Jette, assistant secretary of the Army for acquisition, logistics and technology, has confirmed that the US Army will maintain social distancing measures put in place regardless of whether the coronavirus pandemic ends:



> I would say we don’t back off of the COVID-19 standards because it will also reduce the impact of flu and other illnesses. We think continuing to apply these same techniques would be further beneficial to the people and to the Army overall.


 https://www.defensenews.com/digital-...pandemic-ends/

----------


## Firestarter

The following article was posted in another thread by @devil21, but fits in well here...

Head of Operation Warp Speed, big pharma crony Moncef Slaoui, has confirmed that all Americans who (not) receive the COVID-19 vaccine will be monitored via “_tracking systems_” to “_ensure that patients each get two doses of the same vaccine and to monitor them for adverse health effects_”.
Maybe somebody should point out that these health effects should be monitored BEFORE everybody gets poisoned with the vaccines in an independent scientific trial…

Official OWS show that the vaccine human guinea pigs will be monitored for 24 months after the first dose of a COVID-19 vaccine through a “pharmacovigilance system” (what?!?).
OWS describes one of its “four key tenets” as “traceability” to: 1) “confirm which of the approved vaccines were administered regardless of location (private/public)”; 2) to send a “reminder to return for second dose”; and 3) to “administer the correct second dose”.

Despite claims that the “pharmacovigilance surveillance system” would intimately involve the FDA. In September, top FDA officials complained they were barred from attending OWS meetings and could not explain the operation’s organisation.

None other than tech giants Google and Oracle have been awarded the contract for this “tracking system” but it isn’t clear what their roles are besides helping to “collect and track vaccine data”…
In what looks like another “conflict of interest” Google’s owned YouTube recently banned all “misinformation” of concerns about the COVID-19 vaccine.

In the aftermath of 9/11, the US military attempted to institute the Total Information Awareness (TIA) surveillance program, managed by the Pentagon’s DARPA, so invasive that it was officially stopped months after its creation due to public outrage.
TIA’s apparent successor, Operation Warp Speed, is blatantly supported by all mainstream media and human rights organisations, so no public outrage could threaten this: https://www.thelastamericanvagabond....for-two-years/
(https://archive.is/HwRgJ)

----------


## devil21

My educated guess is that the two part vaccine program will consist of:  

Part 1, which is Moderna's DNA alteration product, regardless of which pharma company is on the label.  Moderna has already pledged to not enforce the patent on the DNA alteration, so it can presumably be free to use by other vaccine companies without fear of Moderna suing them into bankruptcy.  The acceptance of the Part 1 component is a requirement for Part 2, and whatever the outcome of vaccine Part 2 is, to be "legal" under natural law.  see: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ings-MUST-READ

Part 2, which is a separate component that is tailored to the individual human specifically, for whatever purpose the human has been marked to receive, based on the massive amounts of profiled data already collected about the human, such as collected DNA profile, life habits (aka burden on society), willingness or not to enter into coming NWO system, etc.  In other words, Human A gets sterilization agent.  Human B gets cancer agent.  Human C gets placebo.  Human D gets superhuman strength, natural beauty and 200 IQ (lol sure).  You get the picture.  Vaccine roulette based on what the computers have identified the human as. 

I don't know this for sure, hence educated guess, but the puzzle pieces sure do fit.

----------


## Firestarter

Not only in the UK and US the army is used for this state of corona martial law.

On 21 October 2020, it was reported that Germany will deploy NATO soldiers for possible COVID-19 “crisis missions” in other NATO countries.
In some European countries, people are protesting against the coronavirus lockdown, including Germany, Slovenia, Czech Republic, Poland, Hungary and Spain.

Civil unrest is also boiling in fascist France, with curfews, being outside is permitted only with special permits and a ban on weddings.
Switzerland has already extended her COVID-19 Emergency Law until the end of 2021: https://www.globalresearch.ca/democr...-no-go/5727457

----------


## Firestarter

In January 2020, President Donald formed another commission by Executive Order that didn’t get the attention it deserves.

Donald’s Presidential Commission on Law Enforcement and the Administration of Justice plans to finalise the “dystopian police state”, with an emphasis on expanding immunity for the cops and facial recognition for the innocent: https://archive.is/kteQX


According to President Donald we shouldn’t be too concerned with “Covid, covid, covid, covid, covid, covid cases”. While facemasks are an obvious sign that most people believe the coronavirus propaganda, Trump’s tightly packed event was mostly filled with mask-less Trumpfans.

And while Trump is promising that the lockdown will end, his COVID-19 testing czar Brett Giroir expects even “more draconian measures”:



> We still can control this…
> But if we don’t do those things [wearing masks, social distancing, etc.], it may force local officials or government officials in the states to have more draconian measures because cases will go up if we don’t make a change.


Oh no! No cases of the “terrible disease” with the 0.01% fatality rate: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...doesn-n1245116

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged



----------


## Firestarter

With nothing else to what else to turn to than drugs, alcohol and TV?!?
As part of the corona master plan, drug addiction has spiralled even further out of control. Deaths from narcotics were already at record levels in 2019 with roughly 71,000 deaths. But overdose deaths have jumped by another 28% in Colorado, 30% in Kentucky, and 9% in Washington State in a year.

While most of the COVID-19 deaths are elderly people with serious (other) health problems, in the USA young adults aged 25-44 years saw the largest increase in “excess” deaths, a whopping 26.5% jump (so higher than even the elderly).
The CDC has reported that 100,947 excess deaths were not linked to COVID-19 at all (most of those “excess deaths” seem to be the result of the corona lockdown that is causing a “pandemic”).

Psychiatric problems are also skyrocketing…
With calls to the Disaster Distress Helpline 890% higher in April 2020 compared to the year before. 
In Fresno, California, and Los Alamos, New Mexico, significant increases in death by suicide, going as high as 70% have been reported.

Small businesses have been devastated and pushed an estimated 8 million Americans into poverty (this could also cause psychiatric problems).

https://www.dailywire.com/news/new-c...n-young-people



Politicians in New Zealand, Canada, and Southern California are openly discussing setting up COVID-19 isolation camps.
Some note that this is quite similar to the concentration camps that are part of the darkest pages in history.
Will the corona concentration camps be privately run?!?
https://beforeitsnews.com/internatio...n-2502277.html

See the CDC’s page on community isolation centers (CICs)
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019...n-centers.html

----------


## Firestarter

On 10 November, British PM Boris Johnson hosted a virtual meeting with Bill Gates and the heads of 10 life science and pharmaceutical firms, including the chief executives of Johnson & Johnson Alex Gorsky and Pfizer Albert Bourla, to discuss how governments can work with big pharma to milk these “pandemics”… and never let them dry out.

Bill Gates said: 


> Every head of state is thinking about two questions right now – how can we end the current pandemic? And how can we prevent the next one?
> To answer those questions, the world needs a comprehensive strategy; a coherent approach to financing and manufacturing billions of doses of vaccines, tests and drugs; and a network to monitor for new threats.
> We’re fortunate that Prime Minister Johnson has come up with a smart plan to do just that in the UK, and our foundation will continue to work with his government and others to make it a reality.


 https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/bo...202636929.html
(https://archive.is/inSBd)


I can’t rule out that the Daily Fail doesn’t approve of my summary of their incredibly long story…

The UK has mobilised the army and health industry to start vaccinating more than 1.2 million people every week with the health hazardous COVID-19 vaccine, starting 1 December.
The favourite vaccines to be used for this act of genocide are the vaccines from Pfizer and Oxford University (manufactured and distributed by Cambridge-based AstraZeneca with Emergent BioSolutions).

According to Oxford University’s corrupt professor “Sir” John Bell, the experimental COVID-19 vaccine exceeded expectations — claiming an efficacy of 90%. This is not verified by independent scientists, but hey, we can trust them after plunging the world into the greatest recession ever, while printing money to blow up the speculation bubble to mythical proportions.
According to John Bell, ministers have to hold up their “end of the deal” by ensuring that any approved vaccine is rolled out smoothly to vulnerable groups who are the easiest to get rid of. Care home staff and residents are at the front of the queue: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-December.html

----------


## Firestarter

How do we know for sure that the experimental DNA-altering corona vaccines do more harm than good?!?
Queen Elizabeth and the rest of the Royal degenerates or PM Boris Johnson can’t use their special powers to get poisoned with the COVID-19 vaccines before the “priorities” decided upon by the NHS.

The article doesn’t explain how the elite will refrain from letting themselves be injected with these vaccines (and probably refrain from all vaccinations).

The article does show that no efficacy (90% or anything else) has been proven in any trial. They only claim “antibody and T-cell response”.
In other words these trials haven’t even looked into a possible preventive effect (that’s besides that as no virus has ever been isolated, the claim of known “antibodies” is preposterous): https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-vaccine.html

----------


## Firestarter

For some reason the following report of the FDA was deleted “_Building the Critical Path for COVID-19 Therapeutics_” (May 2020).

The first excerpt shows that for the only people that could possible benefit from the vaccines – old people with serious health problems – are expected to suffer from severe adverse reactions from the COVID-19 vaccines…



> Immune modulators: Most SARS-CoV2 infections do not have serious health consequences. However, severe complications in the minority of patients who are hospitalized – particularly elderly patients and those with comorbid conditions – have led to hundreds of thousands of deaths and to health care systems being pushed to or beyond crisis capacity worldwide. *Studies have indicated that intense immune reactions, with “cytokine storm” and the release of other compounds involved in inflammatory response, may be important contributors to poor outcomes in these patients.* Consequently, immune modulator drugs may be able to reduce the incidence of severe complications, critical illness and mortality in certain patients, as well as reduce the strain on health system capacity from COVID-19 in the months ahead. Because some COVID-19 patients also have serious complications from blood clotting, studies of anticoagulants and thrombolytic drugs are also getting underway.


.
The second excerpt shows that the vaccine trial aren’t randomised properly (which suggests they’re biased)...



> The number of trials underway for COVID-19 therapies is increasing rapidly, but many do not randomize patients using widely-accepted and thus comparable treatment protocols, are too small to provide definitive answers about a product’s safety and effectiveness, or are planned using individual protocols that are hard to align with other studies underway.


.
The third excerpt shows that (after baseless models have been used to convince us of a non-existent “pandemic”) they also plan to use models to “guide” (or rig?) the trials...



> The goal of the COVID-19 trial networks is to have treatments that don’t work fail as quickly as possible, and to enhance the pace of accumulating evidence necessary for approval for treatments that do work. *Because the effectiveness of candidate products is unknown, this work should be guided by a statistical assessment of optimal treatment selection and removal, based on statistical designs that limit errors in missing products that do really work, and that use prespecified methods to incorporate preliminary evidence on the treatment.*


http://web.archive.org/web/20200613034843/https://healthpolicy.duke.edu/sites/default/files/atoms/files/building_the_critical_path_for_covid-19_therapeutics_final.pdf


The authors of the previous piece of propaganda filth are the FDA’s Scott Gottlieb, Mark McClellan, Jeff Allen, Luciana Borio, and Pamela Tenaerts.


For more on Donald’s head of the FDA, completely tied up with big pharma – Scott Gottlieb: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...3&p=3738#p3738

Mark McClellan, was also FDA commissioner under President George W. Bush. He was a fellow for the Brookings Insititution and on the advisory board of the Milken Institute (with Gottlieb).
In May 2020, McClellan was appointed as senior advisor to the Blackstone Group. 

Jeff Allen was also a fellow for the Brookings Insititution.

Luciana Borio, Vice President of the CIA’s investment fund In-Q-Tel, has been selected to (president elect?) Biden’s 13 member COVID-19 taskforce. Luciana Borio has worked for Goldman Sachs and is a member of the CFR.

She was earlier involved in staging several other “epidemics”: the 2009–10 H1N1 flu pandemic, the 2014–16 Ebola outbreak and the 2015–16 Zika outbreak.
Borio continues to practice medicine at the Johns Hopkins Hospital in Baltimore (of Event 201 notoriety): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luciana_Borio

----------


## hayvtv

Coronavirus has caused death worldwide, and is so economically devastating, I wonder when will Coronavirus really disappear?

porn videos, porn videos, porn videos, porn videos, phim sex viet nam, phim sex hay
xvideos, xnxx, xvideos, xnxx, xvideos, xnxx, xvideos, xnxx, xvideos, xnxx, xvideos, xnxx,

----------


## Firestarter

> Coronavirus has caused death worldwide, and is so economically devastating, I wonder when will Coronavirus really disappear?


Coronaviruses have (reportedly) been around for years. The 2003-2004 SARS(coronavirus) outbreak, was supposedly also caused by a coronavirus.

What's new?!? Locking down the whole economy, destroying small businesses world wide...
Coronaviruses won't ever disappear. Even if the "current" lockdown is stopped at some point, we can expect more coronavirus "pandemics" (or other viruses) every couple of years to further the agenda of the Most Noble Order of the Garter.

And then coming to to all of us soon. The experimental DNA-altering vaccines.
Of course the idea of a vaccine for a yearly mutating virus is preposterous, but hey these are the 2020s, where we're all too brainwashed to see a lie so dumb that even 4-year-olds can firgure it out.

----------


## Firestarter

The newly proposed epidemic “coronavirus” law in the Kingdom of Denmark included the following controversial policies:


> •           People infected with dangerous diseases can be forcibly given medical examination, hospitalised, treated and placed in isolation.
> •           The Danish Health Authority would be able to define groups of people who must be vaccinated in order to contain and eliminate a dangerous disease.
> •           People who refuse the above can – in some situations – be coerced through physical detainment, with police allowed to assist.


 https://www.thelocal.dk/20201113/exp...ing-criticised


After 9 days of protests… Denmark repealed the fascist law?!?

----------


## Firestarter

Oh jolly… anybody that criticises the DNA-altering, experimental, not sufficiently tested COVID-19 vaccines is now an… “extremist” (that’s almost like a “terrorist”)!

Imran Ahmed, the CEO of the U.K.-based Centre for Countering Digital Hate and a member of the U.K. government’s Steering Committee on Countering Extremism Pilot Task Force, stated in July: 


> I would go beyond calling anti-vaxxers conspiracy theorists to say they are an extremist group that pose a national security risk…
> once someone has been exposed to one type of conspiracy it’s easy to lead them down a path where they embrace more radical world views that can lead to violent extremism.


The websites cited by Ahmed’s organization that promote “extremism” that poses a “national security risk” include Children’s Health Defense, the National Vaccine Information Center, Informed Consent Action Network, and Mercola.com.

The UK’s GCHQ “_has begun an offensive cyber-operation to disrupt anti-vaccine propaganda being spread by hostile states_” and “_is using a toolkit developed to tackle disinformation and recruitment material peddled by Islamic State_” to do so.
GCHQ will also seek to “_disrupt the operations of the cyber-actors responsible for it, including encrypting their data so they cannot access it and blocking their communications with each other_”.

The GCHQ won’t limit its operations to the UK, but will work together with the US, Australia, New Zealand and Canada (of the “Five Eyes” alliance) to target “propaganda” sites hosted within their borders.

British military’s 77th Brigade, which specializes in “information warfare”, will join the fun to counter “deceptive narratives” about COVID-19 vaccine candidates.

In early October, the U.S. Air Force and U.S. Special Operations Command awarded a multimillion-dollar contract to “machine intelligence” company Primer: 


> Primer will develop the first-ever machine learning platform to automatically identify and assess suspected disinformation . Primer will also enhance its natural language processing platform to automatically analyze tactical events to provide commanders with unprecedented insight as events unfold in near real-time.


.
Warp Speed documents detail that “_strategic communications and public messaging are critical to ensure maximum acceptance of vaccines, requiring a saturation of messaging across the national media._”
And “_… working with established partners — especially those that are trusted sources for target audiences — is critical to advancing public understanding of, access to, and acceptance of eventual vaccines.
… identifying the right messages to promote vaccine confidence, countering misinformation, and targeting outreach to vulnerable and at-risk populations will be necessary to achieve high coverage._”: https://childrenshealthdefense.org/d...-inoculations/

----------


## Firestarter

I guess that anybody that criticises the following is also a “national security risk”…

Tom Tugendhat, who chairs Queen Elizabeth’s foreign affairs committee explained how things are supposed to work:



> If vaccination works and if we’re confident it’s safe, and all indications so far are good, then I can certainly see the day when businesses say: ‘Look, you’ve got to return to the office and if you’re not vaccinated you’re not coming in'.
> And I can certainly see social venues asking for vaccination certificates.
> But I do think that if things are shown to be safe then rejecting them when they have a wider effect on the whole of society is going to have consequences.


https://summit.news/2020/11/17/uk-mp...covid-vaccine/

----------


## Firestarter

Robert Kennedy Jr. rips apart the COVID-19 vaccine trials.

None of trials for the most-likely approved vaccines is designed to test if the vaccine can reduce severe COVID-19 symptoms; and the trials do not even test if the vaccine can stop infection.
All 4 of these trials report a high rate of adverse events.

While all 4 trials report that 90% to 100% of participants developed antibodies after vaccination; there is not a single shred of evidence that these are actually COVID-19 antibodies let alone that this is proof that this will prevent a corona infection.


Pfizer’s study, counts cases based on only a positive (unreliable) test and only 1 symptom — like a cough, chills or diarrhoea — that could easily be caused by something else that COVID-19.

Astra-Zeneca/Oxford is using a meningitis vaccine as its “placebo”, arguing that “_use of saline as a placebo would risk unblinding participants, as those who had notable reactions would know they were in the ChAdOx1 nCoV-19 vaccine group_”.
In other words they admit that the meningitis vaccine is used instead of a placebo to obscure adverse effects of the COVID-19 vaccine!

Several of these trials, including that of Astra-Zeneca/Oxford, also use acetaminophen (a.k.a. Tylenol or paracetamol) to obscure the adverse effects of the COVID-19 vaccine: https://childrenshealthdefense.org/d...fety-concerns/

----------


## Firestarter

South Australia Premier Steven Marshall has announced that positive COVID-19 cases will be locked up in “the state’s medi-hotels” (that sounds soo much better than prisons!), guarded by “police officers and protective security officers”: https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/he...15db4c33defae4

----------


## Firestarter

People still don’t understand how bad the corona police state really is. Even if I convince somebody that the lockdown was imposed based on pseudoscience, they reply “better safe than sorry” (even in the Netherlands in English).

Not in the Soviet Union of Stalin, the Germany of Hitler or the 1984 of Orwell did they impose fascist regulation like the following in Greece.
In Greece, people will have to inform authorities before they want to leave their homes, where there are only a small amount of “permissible reasons” to go outside.
All stores are closed, except those selling essential items like food, medication and fuel (is petrol “essential” when there is nowhere to go?).

Just to show how ridiculous the whole charade is; because they wouldn’t want the young children to go without their daily dose of brainwashing (while teenagers can already be controlled through the internet), so “_kindergartens, primary schools and all grades in special education schools will stay open. High schools will operate via remote learning_”: https://nypost.com/2020/11/09/new-co...-leaving-home/

----------


## Firestarter

> While all 4 trials report that 90% to 100% of participants developed antibodies after vaccination; there is not a single shred of evidence that these are actually COVID-19 antibodies let alone that this is proof that this will prevent a corona infection.


This isn’t the first time that that big pharma claimed that a vaccine is “effective” because of the antibodies in the blood of the test subjects that were poisoned with vaccines.
Of course this isn´t “evidence” at all that somebody is immune...

In 2010, former employees of Merck, Stephen Krahling and Joan Wlochowski, filed a False Claims Act specifically calling out Merck’s vaccine deception since the late 1990's.
They argue that test results were screwed by adding animal antibodies to mumps vaccines during the trial and then finding those antibodies in the blood to claim that the human guinea pigs are immune.

Another trick used by Merck, under Protocol 007, was to test the vaccine against a less virulent strain virus than the "real-world" mumps viruses in the wild.

Merck did this to fabricate a "95% efficacy rate" for the mumps vaccine.
A virologist in Merck's vaccine division was threatend with jail if he reported the fraud to the FDA.

After the court document of Krahling and Wlochowski vs. Merck was unsealed, Alabama-based Chatom Primary Care filed a lawsuit against Merck for substantial monetary damages: 


> Merck designed a testing methodology that evaluated its vaccine against a less virulent strain of the mumps virus. After the results failed to yield Merck's desired efficacy, Merck abandoned the methodology and concealed the study's findings.
> 
> But no amount of extra time or dosages will be enough to eliminate the disease when the vaccine does not work as represented in the labeling. It will merely allow Merck to continue to misrepresent the vaccine’s efficacy and thereby maintain its exclusive hold on the relevant market with an inadequate vaccine.


 https://www.naturalnews.com/036328_M...laims_Act.html

----------

